# Apps/internet



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok I know this is  a very basic question...Do I need to be connected to the internet in order to use apps I've already downloaded to the IPad?  I was especially interested in the apps for xfinity and netflix.  Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

For apps that stream - like Netflix - you will absolutely need to have an internet connection. For apps like news apps, where the app needs to get new data when you open it, you will need an internet connection initially to download the fresh data. From there you can read offline.

It all depends on the application.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, depends on the app.

Some are offline (like games) some need internet to be useful like the streaming video.

Some are mixed--many news apps download the stories when you log on, so you can turn it on, open the app to download the new stories, and then read them later without internet access (you just wouldn't be able to get any newer stories, open links, watch videos embedded in the articles etc.).


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer my "newbie" question.


----------

